# DJ Fluker suspended?



## Crimson (Jul 27, 2012)

The rumor mill has it that Fluker has been suspended for 4 games because he went to an agent sponsered party in Mobile.  Has anyone heard anything about this?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 27, 2012)

Lord, i hope not.


----------



## Crimson (Jul 27, 2012)

looks like it is true.  fluker is talking about being a better person and learning from his mistakes and all that on twitter.

Austin Shepard better be ready to step up.  He played in 7 games last year.  Arie could fill in too.

It looks like Jalston Fowler is going to be suspended too.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 27, 2012)

Kids make the dumbest mistakes. Hopefully he will learn his lesson and sharpen his knowledge of the NCAA rules and regulations.


----------



## Crimson (Jul 27, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Kids make the dumbest mistakes. Hopefully he will learn his lesson and sharpen his knowledge of the NCAA rules and regulations.



no kidding.  half of the ncaa rules are stupid anyway.  if a kid wants to sell his ring or his jersey who cares.  jalston fowler is getting suspended for putting his face and name on a flyer for a party.  fluker is getting suspended for going to a restaurant that was rolling out a new menu item.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 27, 2012)

Thug U


Great timing for him to go see a "pimp"




Am I doing this right?


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 27, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Thug U
> 
> 
> Great timing for him to go see a "pimp"
> ...



Too much bait...


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 28, 2012)

Crimson said:


> no kidding.  half of the ncaa rules are stupid anyway.  if a kid wants to sell his ring or his jersey who cares.  jalston fowler is getting suspended for putting his face and name on a flyer for a party.  fluker is getting suspended for going to a restaurant that was rolling out a new menu item.



What??????????  A new menu item??????  Did he get a free meal or something?


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 28, 2012)

David Mills said:


> What??????????  A new menu item??????  Did he get a free meal or something?



Ate his way to a 4 game suspension....


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 28, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Ate his way to a 4 game suspension....



If anyone can do it, Fluker can.

Nothing on AL.com or Tidefans.com about this


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 28, 2012)

Tidefans?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 28, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Tidefans?



They talk about everything there, good or bad.  The conversation *MAY *be biased towards Bama, but they do talk about it.

Did find some discussion on a couple of forums but no press release.  No one seems to have any facts.

If he did something wrong, then he has to pay the price.  Good thing is that the first 4 games of the season is the weakest part of our schedule with the exception of Michigan who is more dependent on their offense.

Sure would like to know what this whole thing is about.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 28, 2012)

Maybe he was trying to gain back some of that weight he lost.   < new menu items


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 28, 2012)

Sounds like he had contact with an agent, of some sort, when he shouldn't have.  I hope this crap doesn't start again.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Sounds like he had contact with an agent, of some sort, when he shouldn't have.  I hope this crap doesn't start again.



From another site:
"I'm not making this up. There are threads about this on Tidesports, AlabamaINTEL, and the Georgia Outdoor News forum." 

If you add in the threads that are appearing on Tigerdroppings, twitter, and all, this may just be the most successful trolling campaign in a long time. 
Still no legitimate, official press release anywhere. Everybody is quoting everybody else.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> From another site:
> "I'm not making this up. There are threads about this on Tidesports, AlabamaINTEL, and the Georgia Outdoor News forum."
> 
> If you add in the threads that are appearing on Tigerdroppings, twitter, and all, this may just be the most successful trolling campaign in a long time.
> Still no legitimate, official press release anywhere. Everybody is quoting everybody else.



A tideal wave of quotes.


----------



## Crimson (Jul 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> From another site:
> "I'm not making this up. There are threads about this on Tidesports, AlabamaINTEL, and the Georgia Outdoor News forum."
> 
> If you add in the threads that are appearing on Tigerdroppings, twitter, and all, this may just be the most successful trolling campaign in a long time.
> Still no legitimate, official press release anywhere. Everybody is quoting everybody else.



If this does turn out to be false then King Pin goes down as the greatest troll ever.  Masterpiece.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 28, 2012)

Crimson said:


> If this does turn out to be false then King Pin goes down as the greatest troll ever.  Masterpiece.




Lol. True.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2012)

Crimson said:


> If this does turn out to be false then King Pin goes down as the greatest troll ever.  Masterpiece.



I'm scared to post over there. Them boys can be brutal, even to fellow Tide fans! However, when it comes to foobaw, if you've heard it, there is probably already a thread started there. Addictive site.


----------



## Crimson (Jul 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm scared to post over there. Them boys can be brutal, even to fellow Tide fans! However, when it comes to foobaw, if you've heard it, there is probably already a thread started there. Addictive site.



No kidding.  You have to spell correctly and use proper grammer too or they will beat you up.  They post some funny stuff sometime.  They know there Bama football too.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm scared to post over there. Them boys can be brutal, even to fellow Tide fans! However, when it comes to foobaw, if you've heard it, there is probably already a thread started there. Addictive site.



Don't be chicken.  Tigerdroppings rocks !!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 28, 2012)

So did he do it or not?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Don't be chicken.  Tigerdroppings rocks !!!



Wasn't talking about TD. 
PM sent


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> So did he do it or not?



I'm gonna say that if we don't have an official announcement by Monday night, we've been Kingpinned.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 30, 2012)

I still find no press release, only chatter on various forums.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 30, 2012)

He'll be processed soon...


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jul 30, 2012)

Side Show

Roll Tide!

*V*


----------



## flowingwell (Jul 30, 2012)

I don't know if it is true or not, but this is exactly what happened with AJ Green.  He was not officially suspended until after the season began.  This will be an NCAA call, not a school suspension if true.  They just have to make sure he does not play and then be found inelligible.  They may not say anything or have any kind of press release until the NCAA has their say.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2012)

Supposedly:

@DjFluker76: I have not been suspended. Im flattered THT someone took THE time 2 start a rumor about me.THANK YOU AND HAVE A BLESSED DAY.#ROLLTIDE76


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 31, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Supposedly:
> 
> @DjFluker76: I have not been suspended. Im flattered THT someone took THE time 2 start a rumor about me.THANK YOU AND HAVE A BLESSED DAY.#ROLLTIDE76



I wonder how these rumors get started, had to be a LSU fan.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 31, 2012)

David Mills said:


> I wonder how these rumors get started, had to be a LSU fan.


----------

